# Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jun 10, 2021)

To any vintage bicycle people in Minnesota. 
We need to find a person, or people, to take over as the head of The Minnesota Antique & Classic Bicycle Club. Current leaders Jon Horkey and Gary Schwartz feel it’s time for new leadership. Our club started out years ago with Art Green and Dennis Peterson at the helm. Then it was Jon Horkey and Bud Bloomquist. We had a 5 or 6 person committee run the group for a while. Lately it’s been Jon Horkey and Gary Schwartz taking the lead. Basically we’ve had a swap meet and show in the early summer and a fall Boom Island bike ride as our events. We had it really great for years with the swap meet/show thanks to Penn Cycle in Bloomington. We were last there in 2018. Penn Cycle got out of the bicycle business in 2019 and we haven’t been able to find a suitable location for the yearly swap meet/show. Luckily Pioneer Cycle in Blaine had a swap meet in 2019. Not being able to find a yearly location, the Covid pandemic, and Jon and Gary’s age is why we want to turn the leadership over to new blood. So spread the word, step up, and keep the club going. Not all of the club members are on Facebook so talk to our fellow non-social media type people who might be good bike club leadership choices. It would be be extremely unfortunate and sad to disband our beloved long running vintage bicycle club but we will have to if new leaders aren’t found.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 10, 2021)

I hope you have someone step up. I attended swaps at both Penn Cycle and Pioneer Cycle. I feel I am too far from the action to be a leader but would be willing to help if I could from out here in the sticks.


----------



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jun 13, 2021)

Gordon said:


> I hope you have someone step up. I attended swaps at both Penn Cycle and Pioneer Cycle. I feel I am too far from the action to be a leader but would be willing to help if I could from out here in the sticks.



Thanks for offer of help. We'll see what happens!


----------

